# Green-yellow discolouration below eyes and around mouth



## sydneywands (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a weird green-yellow discoloration in a large area surrounding my mouth. You can barely see it, but it looks as if I have green peach fuzz surrounding my mouth. As for the discolouration below my eyes, that surrounds and includes my dark circles. It's troubling me because I'm very girly and this sort of makes me look like a man... That sounds so awful to say, but that's how I feel. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sydneywands said:


> I have a weird green-yellow discoloration in a large area surrounding my mouth. You can barely see it, but it looks as if I have green peach fuzz surrounding my mouth. As for the discolouration below my eyes, that surrounds and includes my dark circles. It's troubling me because I'm very girly and this sort of makes me look like a man... That sounds so awful to say, but that's how I feel. Is anyone else having this problem?


Welcome to the board sydneywands.

That's the first I have heard of such a symptom.

Have you been diagnosed with anything? Are you taking medications for anything?


----------



## sydneywands (Dec 27, 2014)

I was diagnosed with Hashimotos Thyroiditis when I was 9. This could just be natural discolouration, but I thought I'd check if anyone else had had this. The Hashis symptom list is endless, after all. Thanks for replying to me!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board! It could be hormonal as thyroid is a major producer of hormones. There is always a trickle down effect if the replacement med is not just right.

So; what thyroxine replacement are you on, how much and for how long? Have you ever had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? Have you ever had your Ferritin checked? If low, that could cause discoloration under your eyes.

Do you have current lab results and ranges you could share w/us? You do still have a thyroid; do you not?


----------



## sydneywands (Dec 27, 2014)

I've been on Synthroid .088 mcg for 6 years, and recently started Cytomel for 4 months. I've never had an ultra sound of my thyroid done.... How important is that? I've actually never even heard of it. Nor have I heard of Ferritin.... I don't have my lab results because I don't have access to them at the moment. Yes, I do have my thyroid. Because I'm only 15 they won't take it out yet because it's so close to my windpipe.


----------

